# Favorite pants and why?



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Carhartt, Dickies, armor,stans. Which ones last for you and give the most comfort. I like carhartt double knees. They are comfortable, relaxed fit doesnt allow for plumbers crack, lots of pockets for everything and they last.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I find myself (and my crew) preferring Armed, with the upgraded kneepads.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Khaki Carharts. 

I like the way they make my bum look.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Armed with the upgraded kneepads.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey NEPS. TMI. Haha.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I like the way they make my bum look.


So do I, it's awesome

Reminds me of Wes Welker


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Roebuck, sears replaces each pair for 2 years. I buy 3 pairs and return them when I get tares, holes, rips ect.

Been doing swing stage and scaffold work my entire career and we all know hard this type of work is on clothing.

I went through 24 pairs in 3 years and only payed for 3.

That's $2.50 a pair can't beat it. BTW sears recycles each pair.

I would say for comfort or chillaxing Key bibs are my fav!


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

No one loves the new tough guy Blakladder 
Pants . Comfort I think I like the armed as well .


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh Rob. If you just factored those pants into your overhead correctly Sears could charge you as much as $500 per pair and it shouldnt effect your bottom line at all. If my math is correct it would only be .3% of your total gross sales. If all pant companies would raise their prices to $500 per pair there would be no more low ball painters in painters pants.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

robladd said:


> Roebuck, sears replaces each pair for 2 years. I buy 3 pairs and return them when I get tares, holes, rips ect.
> 
> Been doing swing stage and scaffold work my entire career and we all know hard this type of work is on clothing.
> 
> ...


Also you can buy new pairs after your 2 year warranty and bring back the 1's that over 2 years old. Sears is awesome when it comes to work related items. You CAN'T 
beat em.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Blak ladder painters whts. rugged durable with knee pad inserts with plentiful pockets.two of pockets inserts can be pulled out and used as tool bags. last and last.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

robladd said:


> Also you can buy new pairs after your 2 year warranty and bring back the 1's that over 2 years old. Sears is awesome when it comes to work related items. You CAN'T
> beat em.


I'm selling all my Sears stock pronto.

I had to stop wearing my painters pants. (desperate housewives reruns...)


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Hung up on Dickies Double-Knee although the Blaklader's are quality pants and probably the most relaxed fitting. Do you know that 1/2" glossy foam some electronics come packaged in the box with? That is what I use for knee inserts. I'm fine kneeling on sanding sponges if I can fine a way to keep them in place.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

off the S.W. rack, 36-30.
plain old dickies.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> off the S.W. rack, 36-30.
> plain old dickies.


Use to wear them but find them paper thin in the knee area.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have started wearing tactical pants- Hard to find in white- but loaded with pockets and features-
 Here's a good review of most types-
http://tacticalpants.com/tactical-pants-guide


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Use to wear them but find them paper thin in the knee area.


*insert crude down on your knees joke here*

I agree, the quality of their painter whites has decreased.
greatly.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Blakladers....great pockets!


Going to wear the kilts this summer. Will have to figure out a way to keep the ladies from hanging around the bottom of the ladder.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Blakladers....great pockets!
> 
> 
> Going to wear the kilts this summer. Will have to figure out a way to keep the ladies from hanging around the bottom of the ladder.


let your freak run free bro.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

^^^ Someone into industrial cyber goth?^^^


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> ^^^ Someone into industrial cyber goth?^^^



.....working my niche! :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> .....working my niche! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

"DOWN WITH WHITES!"

Paint Pong Hammer.....coming to a neighbourhood near you.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Lucky Jeans and or Buffalo Jeans 
No painters pants here.


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

Sears toughskins.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Back when dad was painting for the union only white pants were allowed. If you didnt have on your whites you were sent home for the day. This thinking will never change. Real painters wear white. People expect it. Ask anyone what they think standard attire is for a painting contractor. Whites everytime.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> Back when dad was painting for the union only white pants were allowed. If you didnt have on your whites you were sent home for the day. This thinking will never change. Real painters wear white. People expect it. Ask anyone what they think standard attire is for a painting contractor. Whites everytime.


+1

There's always that 1 guy in the paint store wearing jeans/khakis with a dab of paint on them, surrounded by painters wearing whites...covered in paint...staring.

I understand the image is terrible, ugh painters, right?
But if you apply, sell, or make a living from paint you're a painter.
Quit acting like you aren't...you are, put on the whites.

Like a broken old homeless guy in Armani, nobody's buying it.
And real painters won't respect you...yeah, that matters.
Why you ask?
Try walking up to a painter who's in whites, wearing jeans/khakis, and strike up a conversation about paint. If it were me, I would assume at first that you were a savvy Homeowner...lol.
Bad first impression.
imho.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Armed work wear. Just ordered some more, last year I bought three pair and they have been the best work pants I have ever had. Still no holes in them after all the wear.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Wisepainter , very well said


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Carrhart with the logger knee or double knee for those not from the Pacific north west. They last and I get them for a 29.00 a pair.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't wear whites much anymore.

It don't matter to me if I'm respected by other painters. 
The ones that know me know my work. The ones that don't know me, I hope it takes more than the pants I'm wearing to gain their respect. That's assuming I'm looking for it. 

I wear kneepads almost fulltime so I don't need expensive whites with a spot to put kneepads in.

If I'm doing alot of prep I wear a toolbelt and don't need a bunch of pockets in painters pants that don't work anyways for carying my 5-1 and knives.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I don't wear whites much anymore.
> 
> It don't matter to me if I'm respected by other painters.
> The ones that know me know my work. The ones that don't know me, I hope it takes more than the pants I'm wearing to gain their respect. That's assuming I'm looking for it.
> ...


Well duh! You're still hanging round here aren't you? :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

How was the cabin? Come back with a touch of the fever ?

At least you didn't get lost in a snow bank. 

Wouldn't be surprised if you dicovered some muscles you never knew you had, or could hurt that much :thumbup:

welcome home


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> How was the cabin? Come back with a touch of the fever ?
> 
> At least you didn't get lost in a snow bank.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Had a great time - good food, lots of beer Deshutes Brewery beer (eh Sean? :whistling2:). 
Sun was out the entire time (temps were still only in the mid twenties) and snow was good. My buddy and I (the wives had turned back by then) started up this trail which felt like it was going straight up for about 3/4 of a mile. His legs were killing him but mine did fine. I was expecting to feel it and was sort of surprised it didn't but apparently going up and down ladders all day must use many of the same muscles. Next day I was ready to go back but he felt that hill had kicked his butt so we didn't. Went pub hopping instead. I swear there's a micro-brewery on every corner of Bend.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Northwest please tell me where you buy for 29 a pair. I get mine for 36 a pair.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> +1
> 
> There's always that 1 guy in the paint store wearing jeans/khakis with a dab of paint on them, surrounded by painters wearing whites...covered in paint...staring.
> 
> ...


I've always felt this exact same way but I've started wearing green dickies carpenter pants lately with my white company shirt. Most painters in white are wearing either plain white T's, SW T's or some random other T shirt. Around here anyway. I come in looking cleaner than most with my pants matching the green logo on my shirt, and in the winter I have an extra heavy thermal lined hoodie with my name stitched on the left chest. I feel like I come off as a trust worthy painter who has knowledge in other areas of construction which I do.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

White Dickies and black thong


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> White Dickies and black thong


 :shutup:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

researchhound said:


> :shutup:


yeah, if ya got it.....:thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> yeah, if ya got it.....:thumbsup:


so again...  :shutup:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

researchhound said:


> so again...  :shutup:


Really, I have a nice tight little tush!:thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> Really, I have a nice tight little tush!:thumbsup:


Soooo... moving on...


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Soooo... moving on...


Yeah, good idea:thumbsup:. One summer I was doing an exterior in a posh subdivision, decided to wear my white overalls and "go comando", at the end of the day and not thinking I unsnapped both braces and let em drop. So, I was standing there surrounded by houses with bunch of blue haired old ladies with my overalls to my ankles.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Not sure this ^ was a better direction. :whistling2:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Not sure this ^ was a better direction. :whistling2:


I'll see if I can find a picture so yall can see for yourselfs!:yes:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I can take a hint... work is calling so I'm heading out the door.:yes:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

researchhound said:


> I can take a hint... work is calling so I'm heading out the door.:yes:


Gee that's tood bad! I'm stuck here for another day waitin for the nail-pounders to get baseboard on.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> Really, I have a nice tight little tush!:thumbsup:


 Sounds like another fish story.:yes:


----------



## SwinginBrush (Aug 9, 2011)

Dickies


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> +1
> 
> There's always that 1 guy in the paint store wearing jeans/khakis with a dab of paint on them, surrounded by painters wearing whites...covered in paint...staring.
> 
> ...


I don't paint, I own a painting business. I am respected as well by "real painters", whatever that means.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't wear White...and I never will . I have been doing this for over 30 years...and in the end...it is your finished work that speaks for you . I don't have anything against anyone who does wear them...in fact I know a lot that do....that should not be painting . I wear whatever WalMart has on sale for 7 bucks a pair and is light and comfortable . I also wear shorts most of the Summer and Fall which is from June-Nov here . I also hate having stuff in my side pockets...or hanging from my waist as it is that type of stuff that gets you caught up on ladders and as such or distracted while on a ladder or it falls out on a new hardwood floor ...I don't mind a scraper in my back non wallet pocket if working outside or a rag for forehead wipe .

In the end...I don't care who speaks to me in the lineup or who looks at me funny...I know I am good at what I do and the guy that serves me paint everyday also knows and if that fellow looking funny at me has a problem or another painter in the lineup...so be it . I can't help it if I was blessed with talent and good looks . :drink:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> Really, I have a nice tight little tush!:thumbsup:


One Hot dawg!


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

daArch said:


> So do I, it's awesome
> 
> Reminds me of Wes Welker


I guess I Would go with the Manningham equivalent :whistling2:


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Hard core painters wear whites.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> +1
> 
> There's always that 1 guy in the paint store wearing jeans/khakis with a dab of paint on them, surrounded by painters wearing whites...covered in paint...staring.
> 
> ...


I respectfully disagree. Been painting since 99 have NEVER owned or worn white paints.

I did have some white 501s in high school though.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

A+HomeWork said:


> I did have some white 501s in high school though.


I pegged you for acid wash.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I went shopping at every store in the mall the other day for pants that fit me right. I seriously went to EVERY store & shopped EVERY brand. Only ones that fit my style were Express. So I bought 5 pair, one in each color available. Damn $88 jeans... 

Other than that give me some 32x32 Dickies Whites. :thumbup:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Got 2 PAIR OF 24-7 TRU SPec Tactical pants today. 
I'm telling ya- everything that armed has and more- plus cooler- 








http://tacticalgear.com/mens-24-7-series-tactical-pants


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

A+, old timers like my dad and grandfather would not give you the time of day. No real painter wears anything but whites. You cant call yourself a professional painter until you have served an apprenticeship. This means mastering all aspects of prep and menial tasks associated with painting. Then becoming a journeyman painter and applying all the rules and methods you were taught. This takes at least 12~15 years. Through thick and thin you will venture until you have reached the infant stages of mastering your craft. Figure 25~35 years before you can call yourself a real painter. Yeah today I made 2 panel smooth previously sprayed doors , look like I had resprayed them with oil. Using an oxhair brush and roller, No brush marks. Yet I consider myself a journeyman at best. Even with 20+ years doing this I dont consider myself a master of my craft. I am still a student who wears whites to respect the craft, to respect the masters before me and to earn my place. Respect the craft, wear the whites and call yourself a real painter if you still paint in 2024.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Zoomer said:


> A+, old timers like my dad and grandfather would not give you the time of day. No real painter wears anything but whites. You cant call yourself a professional painter until you have served an apprenticeship. This means mastering all aspects of prep and menial tasks associated with painting. Then becoming a journeyman painter and applying all the rules and methods you were taught. This takes at least 12~15 years. Through thick and thin you will venture until you have reached the infant stages of mastering your craft. Figure 25~35 years before you can call yourself a real painter. Yeah today I made 2 panel smooth previously sprayed doors , look like I had resprayed them with oil. Using an oxhair brush and roller, No brush marks. Yet I consider myself a journeyman at best. Even with 20+ years doing this I dont consider myself a master of my craft. I am still a student who wears whites to respect the craft, to respect the masters before me and to earn my place. Respect the craft, wear the whites and call yourself a real painter if you still paint in 2024.


I don't wear whites that much. Sometimes I do. I respect the business and the customer.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Zoomer said:


> A+, old timers like my dad and grandfather would not give you the time of day. No real painter wears anything but whites. You cant call yourself a professional painter until you have served an apprenticeship. This means mastering all aspects of prep and menial tasks associated with painting. Then becoming a journeyman painter and applying all the rules and methods you were taught. This takes at least 12~15 years. Through thick and thin you will venture until you have reached the infant stages of mastering your craft. Figure 25~35 years before you can call yourself a real painter. Yeah today I made 2 panel smooth previously sprayed doors , look like I had resprayed them with oil. Using an oxhair brush and roller, No brush marks. Yet I consider myself a journeyman at best. Even with 20+ years doing this I dont consider myself a master of my craft. I am still a student who wears whites to respect the craft, to respect the masters before me and to earn my place. Respect the craft, wear the whites and call yourself a real painter if you still paint in 2024.


Ehhh... I where whites but if I waited that long to be a painter I'd be broke. :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> Got 2 PAIR OF 24-7 TRU SPec Tactical pants today.
> I'm telling ya- everything that armed has and more- plus cooler-
> 
> 
> ...


Link does not seem to work


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> A+, old timers like my dad and grandfather would not give you the time of day. No real painter wears anything but whites. You cant call yourself a professional painter until you have served an apprenticeship. This means mastering all aspects of prep and menial tasks associated with painting. Then becoming a journeyman painter and applying all the rules and methods you were taught. This takes at least 12~15 years. Through thick and thin you will venture until you have reached the infant stages of mastering your craft. Figure 25~35 years before you can call yourself a real painter. Yeah today I made 2 panel smooth previously sprayed doors , look like I had resprayed them with oil. Using an oxhair brush and roller, No brush marks. Yet I consider myself a journeyman at best. Even with 20+ years doing this I dont consider myself a master of my craft. I am still a student who wears whites to respect the craft, to respect the masters before me and to earn my place. Respect the craft, wear the whites and call yourself a real painter if you still paint in 2024.


Wow! Apprentice? Journeymen? Sounds like a lot of union bologna. I have had union and non-union guys work for me. Non-union guys are always better. Additionally, I know guys that have been painting for 2 years that can smoke 25 year union guys. Regardless, I make them wear whites.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Link does not seem to work



try this- otherwise google 27-7 tactical

http://www.botachtactical.com/t247.html


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

epretot said:


> Wow! Apprentice? Journeymen? Sounds like a lot of union bologna. I have had union and non-union guys work for me. Non-union guys are always better. Additionally, I know guys that have been painting for 2 years that can smoke 25 year union guys. Regardless, I make them wear whites.


Not a post aimed towards Zoomer, but I completely agree. Worked side by side with many Union guys, and they are more burnt out, slow, and worried about how to jip the clock than actually getting sh*t done. 18yo next to him though got smoke coming from his bristles as he's just happy to have a job not flippin burgers. Funny right?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

A+HomeWork said:


> I did have some white 501s in high school though.


I was just reminiscing over those with my wife the other day, I miss the American made heavy thick cotton OG style of the 80's.


this thread has gotten chit chatty...gosh mostly all of them have.


cabin fever.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Zoomer said:


> A+, old timers like my dad and grandfather would not give you the time of day. No real painter wears anything but whites. You cant call yourself a professional painter until you have served an apprenticeship. This means mastering all aspects of prep and menial tasks associated with painting. Then becoming a journeyman painter and applying all the rules and methods you were taught. This takes at least 12~15 years. Through thick and thin you will venture until you have reached the infant stages of mastering your craft. Figure 25~35 years before you can call yourself a real painter. Yeah today I made 2 panel smooth previously sprayed doors , look like I had resprayed them with oil. Using an oxhair brush and roller, No brush marks. Yet I consider myself a journeyman at best. Even with 20+ years doing this I dont consider myself a master of my craft. I am still a student who wears whites to respect the craft, to respect the masters before me and to earn my place. Respect the craft, wear the whites and call yourself a real painter if you still paint in 2024.


That's all good! All the painters I know wear whites. If I still paint in 12 years, I promise I'll buy a pair.:thumbsup:
PS-this topic has been covered already. Color isn't part of the question on this thread, so I shouldn't have mentioned it.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> I was just reminiscing over those with my wife the other day, I miss the American made heavy thick cotton OG style of the 80's.
> 
> 
> this thread has gotten chit chatty...gosh mostly all of them have.
> ...


ALL threads that have many posts go off topic nowadays. Now union boys are in the mix.

Anyway, Levis were the only ones for me for decades until they seemed to get torn up quicker and quicker. I only have one pair left that I bought who knows when.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Getting paint on a brand new pair of Blakladder pants sucks . Specially hot pink 
Wearing more expensive painter pants mean I am more conscious about caring a wet rag around with me and not wiping my dirty hands on my new pants errr


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

skinny jeans!


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

epretot said:


> Wow! Apprentice? Journeymen? Sounds like a lot of union bologna. I have had union and non-union guys work for me. Non-union guys are always better. Additionally, I know guys that have been painting for 2 years that can smoke 25 year union guys. Regardless, I make them wear whites.


Try not to lump everyone in together. I am Union trained painter that went through the apprenticeship and was a vested Journeyman.I have also been (and currently am ) a non union contractor. I agree some union guys are slow and lazy but not all. I have also hired non union guys that talk a good game but could never keep up or just milked jobs and were lazy and only worried about when the next smoke break was. They come from both sides of the track buddy. I personally bust my ass and always have no matter if working for myself or someone else. It how you 
were trained not who you were trained by.

ok rant is over, sorry.

now back to our regularly scheduled program!


----------



## Fresh Interiors (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey All! I agree with doing away with the white uniforms. We prefer to use cargo pants, either Carhartts or the Denver Hayes Chinos, which are super comfortable and fit nicely! We are in the process of have shirts done up so we have that uniform feel and a professional business should have, but also have that "style" to show our clients we are more than just painters. So, I guess it also depends on your niche clientel.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

I allow any passable construction/painting pants. Most of my Painters are in Dickies, some prefer the work carharts. I like Ben Davis mostly b/c that's how I started.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

im surprised that no one invented a pair of pants that have reinforced rear pockets, then when you put that rag with a little thinner in it your ass dont get burned....


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> A+, old timers like my dad and grandfather would not give you the time of day. No real painter wears anything but whites. You cant call yourself a professional painter until you have served an apprenticeship. This means mastering all aspects of prep and menial tasks associated with painting. Then becoming a journeyman painter and applying all the rules and methods you were taught. This takes at least 12~15 years. Through thick and thin you will venture until you have reached the infant stages of mastering your craft. Figure 25~35 years before you can call yourself a real painter. Yeah today I made 2 panel smooth previously sprayed doors , look like I had resprayed them with oil. Using an oxhair brush and roller, No brush marks. Yet I consider myself a journeyman at best. Even with 20+ years doing this I dont consider myself a master of my craft. I am still a student who wears whites to respect the craft, to respect the masters before me and to earn my place. Respect the craft, wear the whites and call yourself a real painter if you still paint in 2024.


as my 15 yo daughter would say "puuuuuulease"


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Ahh that ass burn. Gotta love it.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

As my 19 year old daughter would say when her and I go to the paint store. Dad is that guy a diy? He is not wearing whites.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

When I work with a crew that wears blue jeans and dungaree shirts and the HO ask who are those guys I tell them that's the county crew- their on work release. Lol


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Good one,haha


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

.......


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Finish trades wear whites. Plasters, Drywall Finishers(Tapers), Painters and Paperhangers.

This is how Craftsman distinguish themselves from other trades.

There is no mistake about the image you are projecting to customers and other professions while wearing whites.

It's heritage, tradition and required, by some businesses to do so.

Its funny when somebody that knows you says "there something different about you"
and you say "I'm not wearing whites". And they say "your right, that's it".

Man you clean up like a NEW penny.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

I've had a few days to think about this interesting topic.

My doctor doesn't wear a white coat. I told him he would not be respected in the painters' trade if he didn't wear painter's whites and surely he was losing respect in his trade too. He thought that was pretty funny. 
He said, "As soon as I got out of residency, the coat came off never to be worn again!"

Got pulled over for going 6 mph over last week and told the officer, "Hey you aren't in an official uniform, so I can accept your ticket today."
He thought that was hilarious!! He was wearing black tactical pants and black t-shirt, but his car was lit up like a Christmas tree!!

The dude gave me a warning!!! NO joke!

The honest to goodness truth is, I have many times meant to buy some whites, but just never did. It's not a conscious decision not to wear whites.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Comparing apples to oranges is incorrect. Police are civil servants, docs do not come to our houses. 99% of all painters from maine to california wear whites. Think about this, would you hire a plumber if he showed up to your house in sweatpants, a muscle tee with ketchup stains and sneakers? Would you hire the lawyer who came to your house wearing white basketball sneakers, baggy basketball shorts and a baseball cap worn backwards? Yeah once you are established with your clients you can wear whatever but go to a paintcontractor pro show and see if you get The Stare from the other painters. They may not give you the time if day if you dont look the part. They may not ask your opinion on subject matter. The distributors selling and demo~ing may not give you the time of day if you are not wearing whites. More power to you if you dont want to wear whites but look around. The successful guys wear whites year after year.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

give me a break.....ive had dudes show up and looked like they just fell out of gq painter mag.....i had to tell them which end of the brush to use, clothes can be very deceptive


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Never judge a book by it's cover...I know of about 4 painting crews in our area that all have been in business for 25+ years or more . Two of the crews do not wear Whites with one of them being us and the other non-white has been around for 40+ years and they have the biggest and busiest crew...but not the best by the least but definitely the cheapest ! 

One of the two crews that does wear White , actually it has been passed on to the son , and he does not wear White all the time anymore...but his Dad did...are they are real good tradesmen and who I would consider to be an equal that I recommend when we are too busy to do it ourselves . 

The last crew wears White and they are fast-rough-and cheap-all the time and certainly look the part of being professional until you come back and see the spray everywhere...the cut lines that had a coat skipped...and every other short cut taken...including the worst one of all the last 30 years...constantly painting latex over oil . They have been banned from most government work...most of our schools...and hospitals...it has come to the point now where most of us won't even bid against them anymore . I have heard that the younger sons are trying to turn things around...but it seems like the dad is not happy unless he is skimming somebody every time . I guess the White pants helps him get his foot in a lot of doors...

So...wearing white means diddly squat in this Province . In all honesty there are a lot of problems IMO in our trade today especially on PEI with the least of them being the color of the work pants . There is no certification program in place...no Red Seal or what have you...and very little training for new people starting into the trade . With so much emphasis put on safety...I'm very surprised that Workers Compensation has not cracked down on that . 

It is also a very different atmosphere living/working in a rural area as compared to a city like I'm sure that a lot of you guys do work a lot in . Around here we know everybody and everybody knows us and the non white is not much of an issue IMO but I could see it being one if I was looking for work in a city setting amongst strangers...they might back off approaching me for an estimate if I was not wearing white...I don't know...and I have never lost any sleep over it and I never ever would judge anybody or the work they do... by what they are wearing . Wear what you want...just as long as it gets washed on a regular basis and is not ragged or fallen down over your cheeks .

I know wearing whites was a big issue once upon a time in the trade...but times have changed in many workplaces... painting included . Nurses don't wear hats and white dresses anymore...teachers don't wear suit and ties anymore[students don't wear uniforms]...bank staff dress casual most days...and then the other occupations like others have spoken about already in the thread . Heck even priests/nuns don't all wear a White Collar anymore or dress in Black everyday .


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

your right about the "once upon a time" with the white pants....but dont forget about the "once upon a time" the pint of alcohol in the rear pocket also, things change guys


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I really like those yoga pants

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Zoomer said:


> Comparing apples to oranges is incorrect. Police are civil servants, docs do not come to our houses. 99% of all painters from maine to california wear whites. Think about this, would you hire a plumber if he showed up to your house in sweatpants, a muscle tee with ketchup stains and sneakers? Would you hire the lawyer who came to your house wearing white basketball sneakers, baggy basketball shorts and a baseball cap worn backwards? Yeah once you are established with your clients you can wear whatever but go to a paintcontractor pro show and see if you get The Stare from the other painters. They may not give you the time if day if you dont look the part. They may not ask your opinion on subject matter. The distributors selling and demo~ing may not give you the time of day if you are not wearing whites. More power to you if you dont want to wear whites but look around. The successful guys wear whites year after year.


Comparing apples to oranges is right. If THEY who ARE highly trained in their fields PRIOR to actually earning a living don't always wear traditional garb, then painters not wearing whites is even LESS of a concern.

Plumbers in sweatpants? Really? Not wearing whites equates with that?:icon_rolleyes:

Getting the Stare from other painters? Much like trying to fit-in with the jocks at the high school dance? Never did. Never tried. Never cared. Still graduated. :yes:

Define successful-an awfully vague term. Honestly now, Zoomer, I will definitely not wear whites (unless there's a killer sale on them) just to be the rebel I am.

(I'd love to meet you, and others on PT one day, but I, too work in a rural small town environment where going to shows just doesn't happen.)

PS-I own 5 pairs of Dickies 5 pocket pants. They just aren't white.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Power to you A+. If my dad still ran the company here in Denver he would send you home for the day, if you werent wearing whites. He has 7 of the guys he trained over the years, who own their own companies and they and their crews all wear white. That is just the way it is.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

whites.

wear them or not, whatever.
if they sold any other style of pants at paint stores, would consider changing.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

robladd said:


> Finish trades wear whites. Plasters, Drywall Finishers(Tapers), Painters and Paperhangers.
> 
> This is how Craftsman distinguish themselves from other trades.
> 
> ...



^This member is swinging high up in the air, avatar is win!


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Zoomer said:


> Power to you A+. If my dad still ran the company here in Denver he would send you home for the day, if you werent wearing whites. He has 7 of the guys he trained over the years, who own their own companies and they and their crews all wear white. That is just the way it is.


If your dad were my boss and whites were a prerequisite, I'd have them on every time. I do know how to follow rules. Whites just isn't one I have placed on myself.
My sister just moved to that area. If I am there to visit, I'll look you up and buy you a cup of coffee. Are you in Denver?
This whole discussion is in good spirit, I hope you know.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> ^This member is swinging high up in the air, avatar is win!


Wise my avatar is a photo of my pal Ridge. 
That is the N face of Tangiers tower at Sahara Hotel in Las Vegas, I took the pic.

I was the painting foreman and he is on the construction cleanup crew. Not only was he cleaning the building, he did QA and QC for the contractor, and all trades assisted in Rigging and safety.

In High Rise work, there is alot of collaboration between the trades.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

A+ sounds good. I will take you up on that coffee. Look me up at mrp painting llc/ www.littletonpaintingservice.com.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I wear jeans , covered with paint from my hip pocket to my knees, because that is where I constantly wipe my hands to keep them clean. It also distinguishes me from the painters, I'm not one. As a general rule in the Balt/Wash corridor, us faux painters generally look like homeless people.

I'm amazed at how painters can keep those whites so clean.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> I wear jeans , covered with paint from my hip pocket to my knees, because that is where I constantly wipe my hands to keep them clean. It also distinguishes me from the painters, I'm not one. As a general rule in the Balt/Wash corridor, us faux painters generally look like homeless people.
> 
> I'm amazed at how painters can keep those whites so clean.


clean? 
lol.
My finishes are flawless, my whites are filthy.

my clients focus on the finishes, and so do their friends...


----------

